# D1-3 Backplate



## rhynardt (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi All. Compliments of the season. Yesterday after reading a post about Mozampete using a barrbell weight to make a backplate i remembered i had an old piece of cast iron lying about that i aquired for backplate use a while ago.
	

		
			
		

		
	




After a lot of carefull measurements i think i got it right
	

		
			
		

		
	





So i chucked it up and flattened one side. Then i loosened my current chuck from its backplate and drilled ant tapped the flattened cast iron to bolt directly to my current backplate
	

		
			
		

		
	





Did it this way so that i could remove the work, turn it around to see how it fits. The camlock spindle nose gives perfect alignment everytime!


----------



## rhynardt (Jan 3, 2016)

After getting the whole lot mounted lots of roughing cuts took place
	

		
			
		

		
	




I cut a slight boss so that i only had a small piece to work very fine for the backplate to register on
	

		
			
		

		
	




Removed the backplate assembly and I then took a finger guage and carefully set my compound over to cut the taper needed for the nose. I unfortunately didnt take any pictures of this as it was "stressfull". I then proceeded to cut the taper
	

		
			
		

		
	






Cut the taper as well as i could to size and then proceeded with repaeted cycles of removing, blueing , test fitting and very light taper cuts till everything fitted perfectly. Sorry, again no photos. Thats where i left it last night and will continue again this arvie


----------



## rhynardt (Jan 4, 2016)

Yesterday i scratched around in my " one day i might need it" trunk and found the old D1-4 backplate i knew i had somewhere. I needed to make the camlock pins to complete the backplate and had a plan. So instead of making new pins i measured up the D1-4 pins and saw that they are identical to the D1-3 pins , except in diameter. Took them to the 4 jaw, indicated them in and started cutting with a carbide tipped tool. quite hard stuff, but came out quite nice. No Photos of that process sorry. But i have some pics of them mounted


----------



## rhynardt (Jan 4, 2016)

Right, so pins are mounted and now for the test of "does it fit as intended?"test. 

It passed with Flying colours!!! 

Its a little tight when the backplate is cold but as soon as it heats up it releases as soon as the camlocks are released. Guess it was because i was test fitting while the backplate was warm from machining.
 Fitted the backplate to the spindle and started to machine it flat and the boss where the chuck must fit.







 Its an old Rhome 4 jaw scroll chuck that was heavily beaten in its previous life, got it with the Chipmaster , unmounted.




Got the chuck to fit nice and tight and then took out the jaws to face the craters and other dings a bit smoother. 







Next step is to grind the chuck jaws as they have had a rather tough life. I need this chuck operational as i currently only have a 4 jaw independant and quick setup is still something i aspire to.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 5, 2016)

awesome work! Back plates aren't trivial things to make and camlok ones even less so


----------



## rhynardt (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi All

Havent made the jaw grinding fixture yet, but i did neaten up the old chuck a bit

This is what she looked like before , i just removed the scroll and the sockets/gears used to tighten the chuck jaws.




So i gave it a few skims with carbide and its shiny!






This is what it looks like with everything fitted




I think its a vast improvement to the condition i got it in


----------



## ih8beingold (Mar 28, 2016)

You did a fantastic job. I need a few D1-4's and the simple but brilliant idea to bolt directly while machining solves an issue I have. Thank you.


----------



## rhynardt (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments ih8beingold , just make sure you keep checking the bolts holding the backplates together for tightness. My greatest fear was that the new backplate might shift due to a bolt that vibrated loose. Lots of work to be messed up by something so simple


----------

